# Sticky  Watch Battery Info.



## Griff

e.g. a 317 is equivalent to RW326, SR516SW etc.

Volts Drain Diameter Height Ref. Rayovac Japan* Renata Citizen IEC Bulova Timex Seiko Energizer Varta

1.55 LS 11.6 4.2 301 RW34 SR43SW 1 01 SR43 226 D SB-A8 BSR43L 528

1.55 LS 11.6 5.4 303 RW32 SR44SW 9 08 SR44 A SB-A9 BSR44L 521

1.55 LS 7.9 5.4 309 SR754SW 16 SR48 70T 526

1.35 LM 11.6 5.4 313 RW52 13 MR44 501

1.55 LS 7.9 1.6 315 RW316 SR716SW 40 56 SR67 614 HA SB-AT BSR315L 530

1.55 LS 5.8 1.6 317 RW326 SR516SW 53 58 SR62 616 CA SB-AR BSR317L 566

1.55 LS 5.8 2.7 319 RW328 SR527SW 60 SR64 615 SB-AE/DE BSR319L

1.55 LS 6.8 1.6 321 RW321 SR616SW 38 73 SR65 611 DA SB-AF/DF BSR321L 540

1.35 LM 7.9 5.4 323 RW58 8 MR48 C SB-C3 506

1.35 LM 7.9 3.6 325 RW57 5 MR41 SB-C1 507

1.55 LS 7.9 3.1 329 RW300 SR731SW 24 BSR329L 525

1.55 LS 5.8 1.2 335 RW335 SR512SW 68 622 SB-AB

1.55 LS 4.8 1.6 337 SR4165SW

1.55 LS 6.8 1.4 339 SR614SW 52

1.55 LS 7.9 1.4 341 SR714SW 39 627 567

1.35 LM 11.6 3.6 343 RW56 3 MR42 218 B 509

1.55 LS 11.6 3.6 344 RW36 SR1136SW 12 SR42 242 BSR42L 529

1.55 LS 7.8 1.2 346 RW346 SR712SW 66 628 SB-DH

1.55 HS 11.6 3.6 350 14 SR42 604 549

1.35 LM 11.6 4.2 354 RW54 4 MR43 SB-C8 508

1.55 HS 11.6 5.4 357 RW42 SR44W 7 08 SR44 J SB-B9 BSR44H 541

1.55 HS 7.9 2.1 361 RW410 SR721W 46 53 SR58 X SB-BK/EK BSR58H

1.55 LS 7.9 2.1 362 RW310 SR721SW 19 29 SR58 601 S SB-AK/DK BSR58L 532

1.55 LS 6.8 2.1 364 RW320 SR621SW 31 34 SR60 602 T SB-AG/DG BSR60L 531

1.55 HS 11.5 1.6 365 RW418 SR1116W

1.55 LS 11.5 1.6 366 RW318 SR1116SW 46 608

1.55 HS 9.5 2.1 370 RW415 SR920W 36 51 SR69 620 Z SB-BN BSR370H

1.55 LS 9.5 2.1 371 RW315 SR920SW 30 31 SR69 605 SB-AN BSR371L 537

1.55 LS 9.5 1.6 373 RW317 SR916SW 41 45 SR68 617 WA SB-AJ/DJ BSR373L 539

1.55 HS 6.8 2.6 376 SR626W SR66 619 MA

1.55 LS 6.8 2.6 377 RW329 SR626SW 37 39 SR66 606 BA SB-AW BSR377L 565

1.55 LS 5.8 2.1 379 RW327 SR521SW 50 59 SR63 618 JA SB-AC/DC BSR379L 520

1.55 HS 9.5 3.6 380 SR936W SR936

1.55 LS 11.6 2.1 381 RW30 SR1120SW 34 27 SR55 317 SB-AS/DS BSR55L 533

1.55 LS 7.9 3.6 384 RW37 SR41SW 10 18 SR41 247 SB-A1/D1 BSR41L 527

1.55 HS 11.6 4.2 386 RW44 SR43W 6 41 SR43 260 H SB-B8 BSR43H 548

1.35 LM 11.6 3.6 387 RW51 M 502

1.55 HS 11.6 3.1 389 RW49 SR1130W 17 15 SR54 626 SB-BU BSR54H 554

1.55 LS 11.6 3.1 390 RW39 SR1130SW 11 24 SR54 603 SB-AU BSR54L 534

1.55 HS 11.6 2.1 391 RW40 SR1120W 23 30 SR55 609 L SB-BS/ES BSR55H 553

1.55 HS 7.9 3.6 392 RW47 SR42W 2 13 SR41 247B K SB-B1 BSR41H 547

1.55 HS 7.9 5.4 393 RW48 SR753W 15 SR48 255 F SB-B3 BSR48H 546

1.55 LS 9.5 3.6 394 RW33 SR936SW 27 17 SR45 625 SB-A4 BSR45L 524

1.55 LS 9.5 2.6 395 RW313 SR927SW 25 48 SR57 610 LA SB-AP/DP BSR57L 523

1.55 HS 7.9 2.6 396 RW411 SR726W 29 52 SR59 612 V SB-BL BSR58H 556

1.55 LS 7.9 2.6 397 RW311 SR726SW 26 28 SR59 607 N SB-AL BSR59L 536

1.55 HS 9.5 2.6 399 RW413 SR927W 35 44 SR57 613 W SB-BP/EP BSR57H 543

*Japanese part numbers are used by Panasonic, Sony, Maxell and Toshiba.


----------



## Roger

Useful info Griff, thanks.

Roger


----------



## Stan

This is so useful I've pinned it.


----------



## gregor

....









complete abracadabra to me....

really!









Gregor


----------



## Guest

gregor said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete abracadabra to me....
> 
> really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregor


Not too complicated Gregor although it would have helped if the diameter, height etc headers had lined up with the details underneath.

Basically its just a list giving interchangeable part numbers for quartz batteries from different makers although most use the Renata numbers now.

The diameter, height etc table is in case you have an unmarked battery or no battery to compare then you can measure the size available.


----------



## Silver Hawk

I think I know where Griff got that list....









So after a bit of editing etc to remove all references to commercial sites...









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan

Nice one Paul.


----------



## Guest

Very neatly formatted Hawky but you haven't got the standard ref numbers that every body uses which were on Griffs listing. i.e 371, 379 etc. etc. to make it the definitive list.


----------



## gregor

aaaah...

okay!

Thanks guys!

Now it makes more sense.

(me and numbers...ai ai ai







)

only thing I have to do now is get myself a quartz watch









Gregor


----------



## Silver Hawk

neil said:


> Very neatly formatted Hawky but you haven't got the standard ref numbers that every body uses which were on Griffs listing. i.e 371, 379 etc. etc. to make it the definitive list.


 Yeh, I noticed that....doh!









I'll add them shortly....


----------



## Griff

Don't worry Paul...............at least you wont need it with that Omega you bought!!!


----------



## Griff

Watch size and capacity info:-

Watch Batteries and Calculator Batteries

25.4mm = 1.00 inches

WATCH

Dimensions : BATTERY No. : Nom. Capacity :

4.8 x 1.6 mm 337 8 mAh

5.8 x 1.2 mm 335 5 mAh

5.8 x 1.6 mm 317 10 mAh

5.8 x 2.1 mm 379 16 mAh

5.8 x 2.6 mm 319 21 mAh

6.8 x 1.4 mm 339 11 mAh

6.8 x 1.6 mm 321 14.5 mAh

6.8 x 2.1 mm 364 20 mAh

6.8 x 2.6 mm 377 28 mAh

7.9 x 1.2 mm 346 10 mAh

7.9 x 1.4 mm 341 15 mAh

7.9 x 1.6 mm 315 19 mAh

7.9 x 2.1 mm 362 23 mAh

7.9 x 2.6 mm 397 32 mAh

7.9 x 3.1 mm 329 37 mAh

7.9 x 3.6 mm 384 45 mAh

7.9 x 5.4 mm 309 80 mAh

9.5 x 1.6 mm 373 29 mAh

9.5 x 2.1 mm 371 38 mAh

9.5 x 2.6 mm 395 55 mAh

9.5 x 3.6 mm 394 84 mAh

11.6 x 1.6 mm 366 40 mAh

11.6 x 2.1 mm 381 50 mAh

11.6 x 3.1 mm 390 80 mAh

11.6 x 3.6 mm 344 105 mAh

11.6 x 4.2 mm 301 120 mAh

11.6 x 5.4 mm 303 175 mAh

6.8 x 2.6 mm 376 27 mAh

7.9 x 2.1 mm 361 23 mAh

7.9 x 2.6 mm 396 32 mAh

7.9 x 3.6 mm 392 45 mAh

7.9 x 5.4 mm 393 80 mAh

9.5 x 2.1 mm 370 38 mAh

9.5 x 2.6 mm 399 55 mAh

9.5 x 3.6 mm 380 82 mAh

11.6 x 1.6 mm 365 40 mAh

11.6 x 2.1 mm 391 50 mAh

11.6 x 3.1 mm 389 80 mAh

11.6 x 3.6 mm 350 105 mAh

11.6 x 4.2 mm 386 130 mAh

11.6 x 5.4 mm 357 190 mAh

3V LITHIUM Button Cell Batteries

Chemical System: Dimensions : WATCHBATTERY No. : Nom. Capacity:

9.5 x 2.7 mm CR927 30 mAh

10.0 x 2.5 mm CR1025 30 mAh

12.5 x 1.6 mm CR1216 25 mAh

12.5 x 2.0 mm CR1220 38 mAh

12.5 x 2.5 mm CR1225 48 mAh

16.0 x 1.2 mm CR1612 35 mAh

16.0 x 1.6 mm CR1616 50 mAh

16.0 x 2.0 mm CR1620 68 mAh

20.0 x 1.6 mm CR2016 80 mAh

20.0 x 2.5 mm CR2025 150 mAh

20.0 x 3.2 mm CR2032 200 mAh

23.0 x 2.0 mm CR2320 150 mAh

23.0 x 2.5 mm CR2325 190 mAh

24.5 x 3.0 mm CR2430 285 mAh

24.5 x 5.0 mm CR2450N 540 mAh

24.5 x 7.7 mm CR2477N 950 mAh


----------



## Silver Hawk

Silver Hawk said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very neatly formatted Hawky but you haven't got the standard ref numbers that every body uses which were on Griffs listing. i.e 371, 379 etc. etc. to make it the definitive list.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, I noticed that....doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add them shortly....
Click to expand...

Nearly two years later
















I've added a page to my electric-watch web site. Hopefully people will find this useful.

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/batteries.php

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rifleman

Very good. Could you add Griff's mAh column to it say at the end?


----------



## JonW

Ive just been trying to find info about the AG range as I needed an AG3 and an AG13... might be worth adding that... I found these so far:

AG1 = 364

AG3 = 392

AG4 = 377

AG5 = 393

AG12 = 386

AG13 = 357

The 3 and 13 measure up fine against the ones I have here but ive not tested this info for the others....


----------



## JonW

Ahha I found a table of these AG's now

AG0 379 SR521 LR521

AG1 364 SR621 LR621

AG2 396 SR726 LR726

AG3 392 SR41 LR41

AG4 377 SR626 LR626

AG5 393 SR754 LR754

AG6 371 SR920 LR920

AG7 395 SR927 LR927

AG8 391 SR1120 LR1120

AG9 394 SR936 LR936

AG10 389 SR1130 LR1130

AG11 362 SR721 LR72121

AG12 386 SR43 LR43

AG13 357 SR44 LR44


----------



## Robert

I am changing a battery for a pal and its marked as Alkaline L926. I searched here but can't find a reference to 926.

I did find a website which shows the Silver Oxide 395 is also reference as various including L926.

You may find this a stupid question but are alkaline and silver oxide interchangeable? Is it the dimensions, voltage and capacity that are important? Do alkaline have a longer life?


----------



## Guest

V ERY USE FUL INFORMATION ,THANKS


----------



## Amphibimoose

I know this thread has been dormant but...

I change 20 - 30 watch batteries a day.

I have found this:

Renata Batteries leak after a while and corrode the contacts. I think its something to do with high temperature conditions. I have seen too many watches needing new movements just because their Renata cells have exploded and ruined the entire watch.

Alkaline batteries should be avoided just because they last 3 seconds and are usually made by some company in Thailand that put "Button cell" on them. They also leak and make bad things happen.

Seiko or SII batteries seem to be brilliant.

All batteries have a shelf life, if you leave a Silver Oxide cell in its package for years its going to loose a large percentage of its charge every year.


----------



## meldmaster

what are all the numbers, consider me lamebrain


----------



## johnbaz

meldmaster said:


> what are all the numbers, consider me lamebrain


they are different manufacturers cell (battery) codes.

john


----------



## littlechef

I'm really hoping someone can help me as I'm trying to find out another name for the CX927 watch battery. I've had a look around on here and online, but can't seem to find anything definitive out. I went to a jewellers last year who didn't have the CX927, so suggested a Renata 395 instead, but they've just shorted out and weren't exactly the same battery anyway. Any help you can give me would really be appreciated, and thanks in advance for doing so.


----------



## pg tips

littlechef said:


> I'm really hoping someone can help me as I'm trying to find out another name for the CX927 watch battery. I've had a look around on here and online, but can't seem to find anything definitive out. I went to a jewellers last year who didn't have the CX927, so suggested a Renata 395 instead, but they've just shorted out and weren't exactly the same battery anyway. Any help you can give me would really be appreciated, and thanks in advance for doing so.


Did you ever find this battery? if not try Roy [email protected]


----------



## pg tips

this may be a bit more understandable. sorted in Renata number order. Size is diameter x height


----------



## Chippychap

Bless you for that Paul.

And not a jump-lead in sight.


----------



## penpenna

Can anyone tell me the correct battery for the Stellaris Electronic watches of the 1970'S?

Don


----------



## webvan

Some specific Omega information here http://goldsmithwatchworks.com/Omega-Servicing/CS-Info/CS-Info%2008/No%2011%20Elimination%20of%20HgO%20mercury-oxide%20batteries%20%20E_2004_711.pdf

It's a bulletin they issued when the mercury batteries were phased out.


----------



## julioa007

JonW said:


> Ive just been trying to find info about the AG range as I needed an AG3 and an AG13... might be worth adding that... I found these so far:
> 
> AG1 = 364
> 
> AG3 = 392
> 
> AG4 = 377
> 
> AG5 = 393
> 
> AG12 = 386
> 
> AG13 = 357
> 
> The 3 and 13 measure up fine against the ones I have here but ive not tested this info for the others....


Awesome JonW, I was stuck once not knowing quite which one was the right one for my Ultrasonic watch. :rltb:


----------



## accuholic

I have a couple of Bulova acctron 214 batteries that read 1.35v on Mmtr,think safe to use?I also got ripped buying a 700 tester,been holding off for a couple yrs because of funds.Got it for myself for xmas,paid"retail"$119,Knew better,but got caught up in the moment.Anybody have info on how to use?(for dummies).Also would like to know how to test the tester to find out what's wrong w/it.I'm totally inept in electronics.I've studied many fundamental tutorials on the web,but I just can't grasp it.I lack a keen sense for the obvious.Anyone can explain in real,real simple steps?I'll throw in a 214 [email protected] for helping me.I hope that's not breaking any rules.I can't find any info that is helpful,been doing many days of reading,searching.P.S.I did luck out and got the top one on my list,an omegaf300,really expected to be burned.It was in a weird,cheapo 60's watch box,one pic,told seller that I expected to get burned.seller not into watches,threw my last $75(only bid)at auction end.Figured my luck couldn't be any worse after tester fiasco.Fired right up,been wearing every waking moment since it arrived on the 23,in time for xmas.there is a santa!(my first post,so if not within the rules,knock it down and let me know.Thanks all!


----------



## streety

Does anyone have an up to date link for Rayovac battery date codes.


----------



## Who. Me?

Think there was a thread about that in this section last month?

Have tried searching the forum and it doesn't come up though.

I remember it because I think Paul noted that he had a battery with an entirely different date code?


----------



## Who. Me?

Ah, no, sorry, found it - it was about Renata codes, and you'd posted in it.

Sorry.


----------



## streety

Thanks anyway. The reason I asked was because I'm replacing a battery in a friends Tag professional which already has a Rayovac. I want to replace like for like but don't want to put in a dud. All the research I've done only dates up to 2011.


----------



## setover

WOW,nice job! :thumbup: It's very helpful!


----------



## steveinstaffs

BATTERY HELP PLEASE.

Hello all, I will soon have to replace the batteries in my Fairchild LED watch, they currently have Accell LR43 186 /1.5V in them, put in by the seller in the US, I am in the UK. Having looked on e bay there are loads of different ones, but I am not sure if others fit, or if there is a better battery out there,ie longer lasting etc. The numerous types have variations and additions to the numbers I have stated, will any battery do that has LR43 186 / 1.5V somewhere in the list of numbers for the battery ? does anyone have knowledge of a better battery or am I best sticking to Accell ? thanks Steve


----------



## Guest

steveinstaffs said:


> BATTERY HELP PLEASE.
> 
> Hello all, I will soon have to replace the batteries in my Fairchild LED watch, they currently have Accell LR43 186 /1.5V in them, put in by the seller in the US, I am in the UK. Having looked on e bay there are loads of different ones, but I am not sure if others fit, or if there is a better battery out there,ie longer lasting etc. The numerous types have variations and additions to the numbers I have stated, will any battery do that has LR43 186 / 1.5V somewhere in the list of numbers for the battery ? does anyone have knowledge of a better battery or am I best sticking to Accell ? thanks Steve


 get a Renata LR43, you cant go wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## RayLever

It's crucial suggestion regarding to watch battery.


----------



## vinn

really grate battery info !! i need to buy an assortment of watch batterys ( off the net, as they are VERY costly in the watch shop). Witch ones should i buy? ? any opinions accepted. (p,s, i have only one valuable quartz - an early G P ) cheers vinn


----------



## scottswatches

alhut said:


> i just wanted to jump on thread and mention that i am also having trouble with battery replacement, i bought 2 watches from China, which use Japanese Quartz movements and i can find anyone who is prepared to change the battery? I'm guessing its the same as normal Swiss Quartz?


 Have you tried shaking the watch? it says it is automatic winding, so won't have a battery

Don't shake a chinese watch too hard, as it might fall apart...


----------



## Pip

I had one changed at Watch Hospital in Watford yesterday due to being in a rush, and now just bought 30 batteries from Cousins for less! Still, I don't begrudge the high street boys a penny, they have to make a living and I'd imagine at somewhere like that 75% of their T/O is changing batteries and straps.


----------



## Westclox

Very informatice. thanks for sharing.


----------



## r-macus

every weekend spam accounts jumping up in every post on dead threads


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Anyone who wants to know about battery sizes and their alternatives would do well to get one of these from Cousins...you just make sure the battery you have will go through the accurately sized hole, and it will tell you the battery size and any alternatives. Good if your eyes are a bit knackered like mine! The reverse side sizes Lithiums. £2.25

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/battery-size-shape-selector


----------



## Calibetimepiece

I saved it. :clap:


----------



## Suki

I use this site - type in the battery number in the search and it will list a product with all the equivalent numbers:

https://thewatchbatterycompany.com/


----------



## KY2018

Thanks for your information, Griff. It's really helpful.


----------

